# Have Look 586 recent changes (RSP, UD) for the worst?



## rockon

Hi all,

I'm saving up for my first carbon bike and either Look 585, 586 or 595 (used or NOS) is one of frames that I'm interested in due to their "look" and very positive reviews around the web. Look 586 (SL version?) has been around for few years and I came across few riders who posted that they love it so much that they buy the same frame for themselves. Fast forward to 2011 when Look introduced 586 RSP and UD in 2012. These versions might be too new that I couldn't find any review about them until I found this review diglloyd The Wind In My Face - 2011/2012 Look 586 Carbon Fiber Road Racing Bike - 2011/2012 Look 586 Carbon Fiber Road Racing Bike. The test rider's impression is so negative about it that I haven't seen from any Look 586 review before (looks like the test bike was Look 586 RSP?)



> Unlike the 695 SR, the Look 586 did not bring a smile to my face, a bad sign





> Look 586 has taught me what people mean when they say that a carbon fiber bike feels “dead”





> the most uncomfortable ride I’ve experienced on a road bike


I'm so  now. I understand that one person's bad opinion does not make a dense to its much more favorable reviews about this frame but wonder if the recent changes in seat post design or materials (RSP, UD) have contributed to this problem? Does anyone who had/has owned a Look 586 agree/disagree with his review? 

Thanks!


----------



## hux

Find yourself a NOS 585 and feel the love.

I haven't ridden any other Look bikes but I can tell you after a very short time I have gotten a serious dose of man love for my 585. 
As a big rider (195cm) its just a pleasure to find a frame geometry that fits me pretty much straight up and feels just fantastic on the road.


----------



## rockon

hux said:


> Find yourself a NOS 585 and feel the love.
> 
> I haven't ridden any other Look bikes but I can tell you after a very short time I have gotten a serious dose of man love for my 585.
> As a big rider (195cm) its just a pleasure to find a frame geometry that fits me pretty much straight up and feels just fantastic on the road.


Thanks hux for your feedback. NOS 585 is hard to find now a day but Excell Sports still has some 595 Ultra in my size S. I'm thinking to get it before it's gone. I was very much set on to get a 586 since it's still in production but this review has changed my mind about it


----------



## hux

Have you ridden the 586 yourself?
I can't do test rides as no one ever has demo XXL frames...I rely on the comments on the net and in reviews as are you, however a S frame should be available you would think.

What I notice from his review was the first impression was the bar/stem combo and wonder if that tained the reviewer from the start. 
I certainly notice a significant comfort difference between my old bike with alloy bar to the 585 with FSA K Force - a decent stem and bar combo and the reviewer may have had different thoughts in his head to start?

Regardless a NOS 595/585 is still going to be a damn nice ride for you to build up.

Good luck.


----------



## maximum7

Not every bike is for everybody. 
Not everybody is going to like a Look bike. . 

That said, that is the first bad review I have read. Do I think he's a putz? No, but as Hux said, alot of his comments were about the bar and stem combo and that actually has nothing to do with Look. 
However, I didn't notice a big difference going from aluminum to carbon bars and stem myself. 

What is interesting is that he didn't like the handling and descending. That IS Look. I'm also suprised that he thought the front end wasn't stiff enough. 
Also, riding the 586 with the RSP is missing out on the magic of Look's integrated seatpost and the comfort that it brings. 

I haven't ridden a 586, but I did jump on a 595 once. It literally felt like I was floating over the road. I will 
never forget that feeling. Unfortunately the 595's geo doesn't work for me, so I can't have one. 

You need to ride it for yourself and see what you think.


----------



## C-40

*thoughts...*

I wouldn't base my buying decision on one review. It's hard to believe that there could be that much difference between the 586 and 695.

I've owned two 585's, both the standard and UD versions. The UD was stiffer, but not objectionable. FWIW, I rode 51cm frames and I weigh 135-140. I logged thousands of miles in the Colorado mountains on both frames. They bothed climbed and descended well. There is nothing about the LOOK geometry that makes the handling poor. The steering geometry is identical to the 695.

The fact that the reviewer believes that a CF bar and stem would improve the ride makes me think he's not all that smart.

LOOK 586 RSP Frameset 2011 - Excel Sports

I can't say that I care for the RSP seatpost. I prefer a round post with a 2-bolt rocker style clamp that permits much smaller changes in the saddle angle.


----------



## justin.

Rockon, who is your local LOOK dealer?


----------



## cantride55

I rode a 2008 586 ISP until this summer. Now have a 2012 586sl. Great bike. The front end has always been one of it's strengths. However, (to some extent) the frame needs to match you as a rider. Not every frame you get on will you enjoy. Test a 586, a 595 and a 585. The differences may be drastic or mariginal but they will be there. Two are lugged, one mono which leads to a different ride. B.B. stiffness can be a major factor in your love of a frame. It plays a part for me deciding on a frame. The type of riding that you do also play a role in this decision. Any of the 500 series frames by Look will rock you world (imo). Test ride a 586, the isp really pulls everything together for me and the upgrades made by Look recently to the 586 may be small but are quality.


----------

